# Ill looking spruces



## topnotchtree (Mar 4, 2004)

I have 2 evergreen trees in my front yard. Both are looking pretty sick. 1 has a decent shape, approx. 18 feet tall, and 12 feet wide....or so. The other has a poor shape, but similar in size. I know the trees were moved there around 7 yrs ago, before i bought the house. needles are getting sparse and turning brownish. Is there a common cure all for these types of trees that I can get from the local nursery? Or should I post some pics for for a better diagnosis from some of you experts?


----------



## appalachianarbo (Mar 7, 2004)

If it looks like certain patches are dying rather than overall tree decline, it might be spider mites. Try shaking a branch over a white piece of paper and look for crawlers. They're pretty tiny. If present, insecticidal soap should do the trick. The only problem is that the dead patches will most likely always be there.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 9, 2004)

or........cypress aphid weve had lots of conifers die from this little critter spreading its germs


----------



## Dan F (Mar 13, 2004)

Where are the symptoms most prevalent? At the top? At the bottom? Are they uniformly spread around the tree, or are they in patches? 

Pictures *would* be helpful, though probably not the solve all....


Dan


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

Here is the better shaped one.but it is getting sparse near the bottom.


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

Any advice for these yews while Im posting pics?


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 13, 2004)

The trees are looking a bit greener today when I took the pics than a couple of weeks ago. I am thinking they just need a good shot of fertilizer, but I am looking to find out what kind, and how to fertilize them. The ground is mostly clay, except near the house where the yews are. That was all filled in with nice black topsoil. Waddya Think?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 14, 2004)

I cannot open .bmp so I looked at only the first one there.

This lookks typical of a spruce that was planted in soil that drains poorly for part of the year. A slow decline vs. immidiate death.

What is the soil like?

Have you ruled out anything girdling the stem?


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 14, 2004)

Sorry bout the bmb stuff. I am pretty new at posting pics. I fumbled my way thru changing them. Here is the 2nd tree. I didnt noticeany sign of root girdling, but I will make it a point to look.


----------



## timberwolf (Mar 14, 2004)

We have a large number of older spruce dying, lower branches are going first, then the tops brown.

I have not seen any obviouse sing of infestation?


----------



## phasthound (Mar 14, 2004)

Topnotch, I think the clay soil is your problem. It's hard to diagnose from a photo, but your spruces show signs of poor root development. I'd advise against fertilizing and instead, do something to improve the soil. You can try vertical mulching or liquid injection of some of the new products that can enhance root growth (not mychorrizia). But don't expect miracles. 
It's hard to say what your yews are suffering from, maybe poor planting, Black Vine Weevils,etc.

Phasthound


----------



## phasthound (Mar 14, 2004)

Timberwolf,
Sounds like your spruces have Cytopspora canker. There is no treatment that will effectively control this disease. The best you can do is to prune out the dead/dying branches (while disinfecting your saw between each cut). Then water during times of drought, mulch properly, and fertilize.

Phasthound


----------



## topnotchtree (Mar 14, 2004)

Ok, where can I get this stuff to help the roots? Will my local nursery carry such products? My neighbor said his dads trees did the same thing. He gave then some muracid and they really improved. Is this a good idea to try?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 15, 2004)

pH could be a problem. Do several perc tests first around the plantings to see if drainage is the problem.

I've seen it were water ponds up in planting pits and takes forever to drain out.

you may need to do french drains or the like.

When i see problems that present themselves throghout the tree, the first thing I look for is a girdling string, then root then drainage.


----------

